# Divide two 16 bits number in 8051 microcontroller?



## Tennywang (Mar 5, 2021)

Hello all,
I have this project to code in 8051 series, DS80C320-ECG (data source as reference): "Division of two 16 bit unsigned integers being in the internal memory, quotient and remainder should be stored".








I find a way to do it but there is a part of the program that i don't understand, I attach it.
I've noted which part i don't understand. By "don't understand", means that i'm not understanding why do we have to do all those calculations to find the quotient and the remainder.

Is there anyone have ideas of it? Or any advice?


----------

